# Which is the Fastest Air compressor



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

* I HATE the noise, but it sounds like i just have to live with it
but to make my life easiest possible, what is the FASTEST compressors i can get ?
i have 6gallon tank to fill and i play with my system often !!
i have a single 380C now...and its not doing the job
besides going DUAL Viair 480C, any other system i can get that is even BETTER, FASTER, QUIETER then that ?? *


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Which is the Fastest Air compressor (felixy69)*

How is it mounted?
Viair380 is a slow but very reliable compressor. It really depends what you want tp pay.
Dual 400c's are the most air for your money. (but not quiet)
The 480's are quick also if you only fill to 150 psi. Your going to have to wait for 200 psi.
If it was me I would build a 3 gallon tank with dual 400's it fills really quick, in the 30-40 second range (110-145) But then again I have had air ride for over 10 years and Im not switch happy.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the dual 480C's and they are pretty quick filling up a 5 gallon skinny tank. (it's about 3 minutes or less to fill the entire tank if I drain all the air from the watertrap.
I'm not sure if that helps.. they are still loud, but if you are covering your traps, they are pretty quiet inside the cabin.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Engine driven would solve your problem! Plus it is faster than all those electric ones. We need someone to start making the brackets required to mount a York to these VW/AUDI engines. Who wants to volunteer?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Engine driven would solve your problem! Plus it is faster than all those electric ones. We need someone to start making the brackets required to mount a York to these VW/AUDI engines. Who wants to volunteer?

Belt drive is definitely quick and quiet. My air ride setup is not yet complete so I have not been able to fully test my setup. It does fill my air tank very quickly though. I am using a modified Sanden compressor off of a MKIII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is a link a video of the compressor in action (this was before it was modified so it works even better now):
Compressor Popping Balloon Video








I have also been playing with the idea of developing a bracket setup to allow for the mounting of either a York or a Sanden to a VW/Audi engine. I just need to find some extra time to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Like kevin said, 400's are the fastest but not the quietest, but they are better than the 380, and put out a lot more air and are jsut as loud... the big sound difference comes with a 400 vs. a 480..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i have dual 400s and i have them mounted on mdf wood with rubber gromets in between them and the wood and they arent bad at all when my rear deck lid is in place. pretty quick too


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Belt drive is definitely quick and quiet. My air ride setup is not yet complete so I have not been able to fully test my setup. It does fill my air tank very quickly though. I am using a modified Sanden compressor off of a MKIII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is a link a video of the compressor in action (this was before it was modified so it works even better now):
Compressor Popping Balloon Video








I have also been playing with the idea of developing a bracket setup to allow for the mounting of either a York or a Sanden to a VW/Audi engine. I just need to find some extra time to see what I can come up with.

do you run an oiler for that? i was told they need lubrication to be used like that


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (4 dr caddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4 dr caddy* »_do you run an oiler for that? i was told they need lubrication to be used like that


Yes, I am running an SMC inline oiler:








I also have an SMC water / oil separator on the high pressure side after the compressor:








I need to do some more research but I have heard rumors that you can further modify the compressor to eliminate the oiler and use grease instead.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Keep us updated on that Ptown. I want to do this with my MKII when I get around to actually starting that project. Work, friends rides, live music, golf, old lady, car shows, beer, cigars, night, the fact that I do not even have it at my current residence & beautiful weather are keeping me from tearing into the car. I have no idea why?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Keep us updated on that Ptown. I want to do this with my MKII when I get around to actually starting that project. Work, friends rides, live music, golf, old lady, car shows, beer, cigars, night, the fact that I do not even have it at my current residence & beautiful weather are keeping me from tearing into the car. I have no idea why?








I will definitely keep everyone updated as I make progress on this. I also sent you a PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

get an oasis 2200. Its like $3,000 but omg 125 to 200psi in 18 sec!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtrida274* »_get an oasis 2200. Its like $3,000 but omg 125 to 200psi in 18 sec!

i was thinking about that but i heard its too crazy and will the alternator blow ??


_Modified by felixy69 at 5:02 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why would you spend that much on a compressor? It is not much faster than an engine driven compressor & it draws 150 amps! That is a serious load. You would need at least a battery for just it plus a 200 amp alt. Crazy that pump would end up costing you 3000 after you prep your car to handle it. You can go to a junk yard & get a york of an old ford for 50 & rebuild it for 80 then figure out how to mount it & still have around 2500 left that you were going to spend on that oasis. The york is rated around 8 cfm. The only downside would be that it clutters the engine bay.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Why would you spend that much on a compressor? It is not much faster than an engine driven compressor & it draws 150 amps! That is a serious load. You would need at least a battery for just it plus a 200 amp alt. Crazy that pump would end up costing you 3000 after you prep your car to handle it. You can go to a junk yard & get a york of an old ford for 50 & rebuild it for 80 then figure out how to mount it & still have around 2500 left that you were going to spend on that oasis. The york is rated around 8 cfm. The only downside would be that it clutters the engine bay.


i just dont want to mess with things in my engine, and also i have a honda fit so dont think there are edc for my motor


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Which is the Fastest Air compressor ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ But then again I have had air ride for over 10 years and Im not switch happy.

I could not have said it any better........


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Which is the Fastest Air compressor (From 2 to 5)*

Engine Driver pumps are great.. for older cars where the A/c isnt used.. 
A/c comps rob somewhere around 28% of power under load.. add another compressor to that.. 
Pfft.. I ll take the noise from an electric.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i got dual 400's on a 5 gallon and from empty they fill it up pretty quick imo. they are a bit loud but its not too bad.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Dual 480s, mounted outside to the frame. Use locking nuts.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

I picked up this today will kick any 12v compressors ass. 8 cfm will fill my 5 gal tank in 30 sec.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_I picked up this today will kick any 12v compressors ass. 8 cfm will fill my 5 gal tank in 30 sec.

















your car is slow so i guess it doesn't matter.......


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
your car is slow so i guess it doesn't matter.......


Slow and low baby... I am old too, I rarely even drive faster then the speed speed limit 
my 80hp gets the job done










_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:41 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_I picked up this today will kick any 12v compressors ass. 8 cfm will fill my 5 gal tank in 30 sec.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I can't wait to see this thing installed under the hood of your Fox.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_

Slow and low baby... I am old too, I rarely even drive faster then the speed speed limit 
my 80hp gets the job done









_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:41 AM 9-9-2009_

Same here but **** A/c and another pump? I dont think my little I5 would get out of its own way.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Ahh the pump would be on for like 45 sec max at a time. The rest of the time the clutch on the pully wouldn't be on. Oh and the stock ac is going by by. Oh and to you guys that are driving around in car more the twice the weight of mine you need all the hp you can get.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Ahh the pump would be on for like 45 sec max at a time. The rest of the time the clutch on the pully wouldn't be on. Oh and the stock ac is going by by. Oh and to you guys that are driving around in car more the twice the weight of mine you need all the hp you can get.

i hear ya.. I went from a mk2 to a mk5... (granted my mk2's a/c still worked.)


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

so bak on topic....the topic is fastest 12V compressor...
i cannot run a EDC !
but i hope ur's works out for u !!! 8CFM seems really really big ! lol 
thank you


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_so bak on topic....the topic is fastest 12V compressor...
i cannot run a EDC !
but i hope ur's works out for u !!! 8CFM seems really really big ! lol 
thank you 

http://www.oasismfg.com/ 
We went over this already.......... try and keep up will you?










_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 8:07 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_I picked up this today will kick any 12v compressors ass. 8 cfm will fill my 5 gal tank in 30 sec.


















I am jealous! I had no idea that people wanted a fast lowrider? Kind of defeats the whole idea right? Low & slow is the way to go, IMO! Why bag a car you consider a hot rod? You are adding unnecessary weight to you chassis by going air & lowering that all important power to weight ratio. Plus being super low is not ideal for handling or drag so i am very surprised to hear that people are worried about the horsepower loss by going with a EDS pump.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My quote did not work?^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I mean no offense in the above post by the way. Don't flame me please!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_
I am jealous! I had no idea that people wanted a fast lowrider? Kind of defeats the whole idea right? Low & slow is the way to go, IMO! Why bag a car you consider a hot rod? You are adding unnecessary weight to you chassis by going air & lowering that all important power to weight ratio. Plus being super low is not ideal for handling or drag so i am very surprised to hear that people are worried about the horsepower loss by going with a EDS pump. 

slow..... and i mean power robbing slow.... is not efficient.. My car isnt fast but you still have to merge and pull out in to traffic.. also fuel consumption is a factor.. add a engine driven pump and air conditioning (in my case) and your dead in the water.. 
now a few posts up.. fella is correct.. its not running alot so it might not be that much of a factor 
and yes there are plenty of 800-1300 hp hot rods with air ride..


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

I got my Mason-Tech air struts all installed and everything buttoned up last night. The Sanden compressor and the 1 gallon air tank are working out perfectly so far. The 1 gallon air tank definitely has to be filled up a lot but the Sanden doesn't have a problem keeping up. I am only running the single Sanden compressor but I can't even tell when it kicks on or off unless I hear the relay or the compressor clutch.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

no more news on using the AC pump? i hate my AC.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^^ I 2nd that^^^


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*









oasis xd3000 if you need something bigger than this you have a problem hitting switches.


----------

